# King of the Cage: Mass Destruction Friday January 26



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

*KING OF THE CAGE*
MASS DESTRUCTION

Friday January 26

James Lee vs Aungla Msang
Dan Severn vs Wade Hamilton
Billy Ayash vs Josh Taibil


----------



## spiritofbattle (Feb 5, 2007)

I went to this, it was pretty cool. James Lee didn't fight though. I talked briefly with him, he gave me a signed card and took a pic with me. It was cool. But he said he wasn't fighting becuase he signed for a fight with Pride 33 in Vegas.

Severn faught, it was kind of lame even though Hamilton tapped to strikes. I respect Severn but its time to look for a ring announcer position.

All in all it was a cool night.


----------

